# Part-loan wanted near Cheadle Hulme



## shadeofshyness (25 November 2014)

Hello

I've recently come out of a long-term part loan (sounds like a marriage doesn't it!) so after a brief period of not knowing what to do with myself and missing riding/being around ponies terribly, I'm now tentatively starting the hunt for my next part loan horse. I've trawled Preloved but surprisingly for this time of year there's not much on there locally. Found one potential but that's about it. So thought I would try posting on good old HHO to see if anyone local can help!

I'm looking for a part loan/share for 2 days a week including a weekend day. Sadly I don't have the time for a horse of my own due to work commitments - I have to travel and stay overnight for work frequently so have found a share works best for me. For this reason, I'll sometimes have to be flexible with days but will always give plenty of notice. Due to work I can't do weekday mornings.

I'm 28, 5'8" and weigh 9 stone 8, friendly, reliable and a sympathetic, experienced rider who has ridden and loved horses since very small. Have done low-level dressage and prefer flatwork to jumping so not a problem if the horse doesn't jump. Although I'm experienced I'm the first to admit I'm not the world's best rider by any means! I like to have regular lessons, happy to go with an instructor the owner/horse uses. Floodlit school a must especially now that the dark winter evenings have set in! Hacking would be a lovely bonus, as would friendly hacking buddies on the yard!  Happy doing yard duties but would look for the price of the loan to reflect that - if it's on full livery I'm happy to pay a bit more, if it's DIY I would prefer to pay less - otherwise it can sometimes feel that you're paying a lot to shovel poo if you don't ride that day  

I would prefer not to travel too far and to keep my horsey commute under 25 mins in traffic - so looking near as possible to Cheadle Hulme. A yard in Bramhall/Hazel Grove/Poynton would be ideal but happy to travel as far as Prestbury/Adlington for the right loan.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions, feel free to PM me if you prefer.


----------



## dancingkris (25 November 2014)

Is Alderley Edge too far? I have a fab boy needing riding a few days a week - he's going to waste at the moment as I have a baby and no time to ride. The only drawback would be that I have no school but there are a few to hire within very close hacking distance. Minimal jobs to do on your days and am not looking for any financial contribution. Fab hacking on the doorstep too. Pm me if you want more information!


----------



## shadeofshyness (25 November 2014)

Ooh that sounds good but depends where in Alderley Edge! Trying to avoid the evil A34 in rush hour after work as it tends to take forever to get anywhere via that. I'll PM you.


----------



## awilliams (26 November 2014)

Hi! Have seen your PM and have responded


----------



## shadeofshyness (26 November 2014)

awilliams said:



			Hi! Have seen your PM and have responded 

Click to expand...

Hi, I've replied - just in case you don't get an email to let you know


----------



## shadeofshyness (29 November 2014)

Oh and if anyone can list some yards that I can go and stick little notices up round, or link me to their Facebook groups for liveries that would be great thanks! Close as possible to Cheadle Hulme. I'm starting with Penningtons in Bramhall, know all the big ones like Dean Valley etc, but if there are any little ones you wouldn't know about and don't come up on Google, that would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 April 2015)

Bumping this up as looks like I'll be on the lookout for another share in June as my current boy is moving to a yard too far away for me 

If anyone knows of any please PM me.


----------



## dollymix (30 April 2015)

Oh no 
I'll ask around for you


----------



## shadeofshyness (1 May 2015)

Thanks  I'm devastated - not the best news to receive the night before going to Japan  see you soon! X


----------



## fatpiggy (1 May 2015)

Try the notice board in Decathlon, and at Bowlers (Offerton).


----------



## dollymix (1 May 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			Thanks  I'm devastated - not the best news to receive the night before going to Japan  see you soon! X
		
Click to expand...

aw really feel for you. Have you asked around the yard? Someone else may be looking for a sharer? 

try not to let it ruin your holiday....if you are short of something to ride you are welcome to hack Luna. She is feisty but generally a good girl!


----------



## shadeofshyness (2 June 2015)

dollymix said:



			aw really feel for you. Have you asked around the yard? Someone else may be looking for a sharer? 

try not to let it ruin your holiday....if you are short of something to ride you are welcome to hack Luna. She is feisty but generally a good girl! 

Click to expand...


Oops, I missed this post! I didn't have to ask around before I was offered, very kindly, a few from lovely people - but they were all too small for me (under 14hh). Had a good cry on Saturday after my last lesson, but very touched that people approached me about sharing theirs  The instructor there has my number so if any come up, I'll hear. 

I've got a potential mare lined up to view later this month at Adlington, but that seems to be the only one around 15.2 in the area. Fingers crossed! If she's not suitable I will put little cards up in local yards. I'm in no rush as currently still really tearful and pathetic over Paddy!

I've never share-hunted in Summer before so maybe it's always quiet, but there seems to be a million 17hh hunter types and a further million 13.2hh cobs with nothing in between haha!

Hope your new yard is good and Luna is settling in!!


----------



## madlady (2 June 2015)

I know I am too far away for a share during the week but I can offer unlimited weekend riding 

I have 3 friesians that I'm struggling to keep excercised.  At the moment (during summer) they live out and our hacking is directly onto the Pennine Bridleway and surrounding areas.  You would always have a hacking buddy (me) and the opportunity to ride all 3. Two of them are still quite green but none are difficult.  They are all around the 16h mark.

I just thought it might suit you through the summer or until you get something more permanent sorted.


----------



## shadeofshyness (2 June 2015)

madlady said:



			I know I am too far away for a share during the week but I can offer unlimited weekend riding 

I have 3 friesians that I'm struggling to keep excercised.  At the moment (during summer) they live out and our hacking is directly onto the Pennine Bridleway and surrounding areas.  You would always have a hacking buddy (me) and the opportunity to ride all 3. Two of them are still quite green but none are difficult.  They are all around the 16h mark.

I just thought it might suit you through the summer or until you get something more permanent sorted.
		
Click to expand...

That's really kind - forgive me for being a numpty, but where abouts are you? I can only think of the Pennine way being Rochdale/Burnley but am sure it comes further south than that!

Such a shame there are so many nice horses/owners out there but none seem to be in the same area as suitable sharers! I see it all the time on here haha


----------



## madlady (3 June 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			That's really kind - forgive me for being a numpty, but where abouts are you? I can only think of the Pennine way being Rochdale/Burnley but am sure it comes further south than that!

Such a shame there are so many nice horses/owners out there but none seem to be in the same area as suitable sharers! I see it all the time on here haha 

Click to expand...

I'm in Saddleworth (about 5 mins away from the motorway) we are about a half hour drive from you so may be too far but you're welcome to come and hack


----------



## shadeofshyness (3 June 2015)

madlady said:



			I'm in Saddleworth (about 5 mins away from the motorway) we are about a half hour drive from you so may be too far but you're welcome to come and hack 

Click to expand...

That's really nice of you! I'm a wuss and can't drive on motorways, but if I don't find something when I start properly looking I'll definitely be in touch and will get the other half to chauffeur me


----------



## EnduroRider (8 June 2015)

Hi, I'm guessing it is but thought worth checking, is Daresbury too far for you?


----------



## shadeofshyness (9 June 2015)

EnduroRider said:



			Hi, I'm guessing it is but thought worth checking, is Daresbury too far for you?
		
Click to expand...

Had to google where that is and then forgot to reply to you last night! Sorry, too far as I am looking really local only, but thank you!


----------



## EnduroRider (9 June 2015)

Ok, if you change your mind let me know - free of charge  riding of an Arab mare for the right person...


----------

